# Testing Grounds



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried a different area I haven't trapped for about 20 years. Only set 6 traps in a 3 mile stretch. Set for Coyotes, but in the rocks/ledges there was plenty of sign of Bobs. I stayed away from that area, keeping it in mind when January/February rolls around. (Hope a Kitty doesn't find my Yote sets!) I hate releasing cats! To many things can go wrong, and they are powerful critters to deal with. I'll post pics if I catch something. Speaking of Pics, if anyone has some, lets see them. Always good to see success!


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I tried a different area I haven't trapped for about 20 years. Only set 6 traps in a 3 mile stretch. Set for Coyotes, but in the rocks/ledges there was plenty of sign of Bobs. I stayed away from that area, keeping it in mind when January/February rolls around. (Hope a Kitty doesn't find my Yote sets!) I hate releasing cats! To many things can go wrong, and they are powerful critters to deal with. I'll post pics if I catch something. Speaking of Pics, if anyone has some, lets see them. Always good to see success!


Here is one from the snare line. I'm up to 15 this year.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

My grandfather trapped for several years in the 70's and 80's. It was his main source of income in the winter. I was only able to go one time with him because of my young age and his advanced age, but as young as I was it impressed me how much knowledge and ability it took to be successful. I applaud those of you who can continually catch animals!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> Here is one from the snare line. I'm up to 15 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! 15 so far-----impressive. Looks like a good darker colored dog. There the ones to put money in the pocket.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I like it! 15 so far-----impressive. Looks like a good darker colored dog. There the ones to put money in the pocket.


Unfortunately most of these early snared coyotes are slipping withing a day of being dead in 70 degrees. I'm glad for this cold weather now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> Unfortunately most of these early snared coyotes are slipping withing a day of being dead in 70 degrees. I'm glad for this cold weather now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ya, that's not good. Looks like the warmer temps are coming back too. I pulled the "test traps" without a catch. Now I know why I haven't trapped that area in a long time. Think I might head high for the "Mountain Yotes". Yesterday morning it was 6 degrease on Skyline DR.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I set a few traps in another location, and I when I checked them yesterday I was disappointed to see what had happened. 

Had a red in the first set. Someone had shot it, and then removed the tail. Second set, as I was walking up to it the area was tore up, trap facing up, and snapped. There were boot prints in the dirt, and where the levers of the trap were. Blood on the ground too. 

I just don't see why anyone would steal a catch, and destroy a fox just for it's tail, and leave it in the trap. Needles to say, I pulled the rest of the traps, and will never be back. At least they didn't take the traps!


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I set a few traps in another location, and I when I checked them yesterday I was disappointed to see what had happened.
> 
> Had a red in the first set. Someone had shot it, and then removed the tail. Second set, as I was walking up to it the area was tore up, trap facing up, and snapped. There were boot prints in the dirt, and where the levers of the trap were. Blood on the ground too.
> 
> I just don't see why anyone would steal a catch, and destroy a fox just for it's tail, and leave it in the trap. Needles to say, I pulled the rest of the traps, and will never be back. At least they didn't take the traps!


That's lame. I don't get it either. Hate a trap/animal thief.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

